# recording affirmations, your voice? Useful tools.



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone hear record affirmations for them to basically listen to and listen and listen and... well you get the idea. To kind of imprint it into your mind.

I recorded something myself, but I don't exactly have the most affirmative, manly voice which might actually make me believe some of the stuff.

I found a text to speech sythesiszer thingy, type in text and it will say it. Most of the accents are poor but US Mike seems OK, comma and spaces to slow things down.

http://www2.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php

some others on the web sound amazing like 
http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html

and 
*http://www.ivona.com/online/editor.php?tmpl=15 (check out UK brain)*

but I don't think you can download files with these ones at least not for free without ads. But its so clear, particularly UK brain. You can buy recordings without ads for less than a dollar. It might be helpful, I'm gonna try use it.

How to people do recorded affirmations themselves? Just your own voice, friends? or do you do it at all?


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

My therapist had me to start doing this by writing notes... but I had to post here to say thank you! I never thought to record my own voice saying it. I just did so with a few affirmations and am looking forward to hearing them later on.

I also, since I have image issues, had my boyfriend write in his pretty handwriting a few statements that he came up with about how attracted to me he is, because that seems more sincere than just me trying to tell myself I'm pretty.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

ya affirmations sound like a good idea, i find meditation very good for stress/ feeling over whelmed or generally depressed. Just take 10 minutes a day, to yourself. it helps block out lifes negativity, and its quite relaxing.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem poly, glad to help. 
I'm gonna make up a load of affirmations and record them using one of the above, get myself some wave music and just put them on a repeat playlist right before I go to bed. 

I also have one of glenn harrold hynosis CDs which I hoping to manage a whole month of listening twice a day to, it might help.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a program called Audacity. I think it's most useful if it is your own voice that you are hearing. Because it's all you, 100%. 

It may help to repeat the affirmations and change the pronoun each time, for example: Everyday in every way, I'm getting better in better. --> Everyday in ever way, you are getting better and better. --> Everyday in ever way, Jim is getting better and better. Etc. Really hone it into yourself that it is true


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

video recording yourself helps too.


----------

